# Sold to me as a red...Yeah Right!!??



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Please click the link or just check my gallery if that doesn't work. Need some help on this one. Sold to me as a red, but there is no way that's correct. He doesn't get along with anybody, so he must be Serrasalmus. Sorry but the pics don't get much better than this. Thanks in advance!

Gallery


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree I have a rhom that looks just like that shapewise but without the red around the gills, hes in my gallery If you want to see.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say, not enough time to photoshop your image, so for now can only say its a Serrasalmus sp. Will look at it later unless you post a much cleaner image.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

If it is a rhom, he has been behaving himself. He is in with three reds. They are about a half inch bigger than he is. They were all the same size about a month ago. So far, he keeps to himself. I will immediately separate him if he is a rhom. I definitely got a good deal on him for a red's price. Thanks for the quick replies..Kevo


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry frank, I had a hard enough time borrowing a camera to get these. I will post more in my gallery of the same quality. If you can't get a clear enough look, maybe I can answer some ?'s.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can't give you any questions based on the fish photo. I certainly need a better image and I did try to photo shop them this a.m.. Not clear enough for anything worth saying, other than its a Serrasalmus sp.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Got a rhom for the price of a RB, good deal.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Is there anyone who could photoshop these to perfection? I appreciate the help guys, if someone is certain that this is a rhom, please let me know so I can separate him. I'll try to get some better pics. but like I said I need to borrow a friend's camera. Thanks..Kev


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I just looked at Mr.Redbelly's rhom in the species ID forum. It looks EXACT to mine. So, if you guys are sure his is, mine is too. Kev


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i would say a deff serra species, so i would sepperate them immedeatly,


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

put him in a tank by himself right away. It is a serra, maybe rhom. U a lucky s.o.b for getting that deal.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

sweet deal if you picked it up as a rbp, i'd be pretty happy cept for the fact that i'd have to buy another tank setup..









EDIT: after a closer look, i don't think it's an irritan any more, at first i did.. he's got a red spot behind his gills.. makes it look sorta like a sanchezi.. i'm no expert though, congrats on a great deal


----------

